# What do you commute on??



## I3erto

I was commuting on my rusty old beach cruiser, but I broke it.. So that left me with nothing but my nice road bike (Cervelo R3) to ride to work.. Now I keep the bike in my cubicle w/ me.. Does anyone else ride a nice bike to work?? Seems like everyone I know rides some old junker..


----------



## Pablo

I have three bikes: a nice roadie, nice fixie, and nice 29er. I normally ride the fixie on my 15-mile each way commute, but I mix it up. Of course, I have a nice place to leave my bike so I might as well ride a nice one.


----------



## StageHand

I have a cross bike built up with good stuff that I don't mind locking up. Ultegra 9s group, open pro wheels, etc. Nothing I have to baby, but still nice to ride.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

I only bought a dedicated commuter this past november. Before that, (and actually this week, due to a shreaded tire and waiting for a replacement) I'm riding my good geared roadie (Klein). It gets locked up in the parking garage of my building (private, and in a suburban area). I also had to ride it twice a few weeks back when I broke a spoke on my commuter. It's kinda nice because the geared roadie is faster, although the ride is a good bit rougher on 23s with 100+ lbs of air.


----------



## godot

During the summer I ride my good road bike to/from work - 35 miles one way 
During the winter I ride my CX bike to/from work

I'm debating going singlespeed for this winter, but haven't convinced myself yet

My company has bike rooms with bike racks and pumps inside the building adjacent to every entrance. pretty sweet


----------



## rockcrusher

Litespeed Siena now road a bianchi CX bike before. Much prefer the racy bike to the heavy CX bike for commuting but my commute is all roads. 

I keep it inside at work and never stop on the way home for groceries or anything.


----------



## Doggity

Ride a pretty nice SS MTB. Somebody GAVE me a nice, vintage geared Trek MTB, which I'm gonna fix up as a commuter. Would rather lock that up, than something I've got a lot of money in.. But the old Trek 970 is in pretty pristine condition...lugged steel, 1" threaded, friction shifters. Gonna give it the Brooks/rack/bags/fenders/kickstand treatment. Why the hell not?


----------



## Slim Again Soon

*Road bike summer, MTB winter*

I ride my road bike -- a circa 2000 LeMond Zurich -- in the spring, summer and fall, but once I start losing daylight I switch to my Cannondale MTB.

The Cannondale has slicks, not trail tires. Why the switch?

I don't want to pollute the clean look of my road bike with blinkies and lights!


----------



## MarkS

I3erto said:


> I was commuting on my rusty old beach cruiser, but I broke it.. So that left me with nothing but my nice road bike (Cervelo R3) to ride to work.. Now I keep the bike in my cubicle w/ me.. Does anyone else ride a nice bike to work?? Seems like everyone I know rides some old junker..



I used to ride my Trek 5200 to work. About four years ago, I bought a Lemond Poprad for commuting. It has served me well. I also have a Gunnar Street Dog (fixed) that I ride occasionally to work. Whenever I ride to work, my bike stays in the file room next to my office.


----------



## AIE

I've ridden them all to work: the road bike, the cross bike, and the track bike. I've actually got a different route for each one. Go figure.


----------



## bigbill

I keep my commuter in my office. My philosophy about commuter bikes may be different from others. I get 80+% of my mileage from commuting. If I commute everyday, I get 212 miles and around 14 hours on the bike. I ride a Gunnar Crosshairs with Campy Chorus, rack and fenders, and a NR HID with universal tail light. I have three sets of commuting wheels and the weather determines which set I use. For now, I am using a set of Specialized Roval Classique Paves with Conti Gatorskin ultras which work well in the recent rain and wind. I have a set of wheels with Centaur hubs and Salsa rims for foul weather with some 28mm armadillos. My commuting land speed record wheelset is Phil Wood hubs with velocity deep V and supercomp spokes. 

I don't scrimp on the commuter. If the tires get too many cuts, they get replaced even if they have lots of tread left. I replace the chain every two months and the cassette once a year. I can find other ways to save money, but the commuter has to get me to work each day.


----------



## dphoenix

I ride a 


2006 Jamis Eclipse, I have to park it outside. We have a secure parking lot, I wish I could put it in my cubicle. I have been going to our local bike co-op to find a beater to ride to work. Haven’t found one in my size yet.

http://www.ohiocitycycles.org/


----------



## Pablo

bigbill said:


> My philosophy about commuter bikes may be different from others. I get 80+% of my mileage from commuting.


That pretty much sums up how I feel. What's the point of having a nice bike if you don't ride it?


----------



## cachehiker

OverStuffed said:


> I have a cross bike built up with good stuff that I don't mind locking up. Ultegra 9s group, open pro wheels, etc. Nothing I have to baby, but still nice to ride.


Same here, more or less. A Soma Double Cross set up with a lightweight rack that gets removed when cyclocross season arrives. The Nashbar Daytrekker bags are the bomb for summer commutes. I also have a full fendered touring bike when the Soma is set up for cyclocross.


----------



## Spinfinity

Fixed an early 80's Puch and hung some Paselas on it.

Took my good bike to work yesterday to see how I did getting rid of seat noise - made me worry too much.


----------



## knucklesandwich

Kona Jake with Mavic Aksiums and Tektro CR720 brakes. This was my only bike for close to 2 years but I just got a Van Dessel Hole Shot that is now my sunny day/weekend ride. The Jake has fenders and lights mounted at all times and is locked up (but not abused) in a fairly safe place during the day. 

I too put most of my miles in while commuting, and once I feel the original Sora (3x8) drivetrain components are cooked, I'm going to upgrade to a 2x10, 105 FD, Ultegra RD, with Dura Ace downtube shifters mounted to Kelly Takeoffs.


----------



## singlecross

Pablo said:


> That pretty much sums up how I feel. What's the point of having a nice bike if you don't ride it?


That pretty much sums up how I feel. Being able to bring my bike inside at work and living rural is a beautiful thing. I ride whichever bike looks good to me for that day's conditions when I walk out to the shed...

singlecross


----------



## mrrun2fast

2006 Trek Cyclocross X1. I use a cable lock on a handicap sign since my office is pretty isolated and I doubt my coworkers would steal it (400 in the office). My commute is mainly roads, but 4 miles are on a crushed limestone trail. In addition, some of the roads I commute on would shred my tires on my road bike.


----------



## JCavilia

I commute on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.


----------



## chatterbox

I ride a Redline 925 SS. All seasons. I lock it outside, but I'm on a college campus where such things are expected.


----------



## yetisurly

I3erto said:


> I was commuting on my rusty old beach cruiser, but I broke it.. So that left me with nothing but my nice road bike (Cervelo R3) to ride to work.. Now I keep the bike in my cubicle w/ me.. Does anyone else ride a nice bike to work?? Seems like everyone I know rides some old junker..



I ride some old junker.


----------



## Chris H

I either ride a Cross Check fixed gear or my Surly Big Dummy. Although lately it's mainly been the Big Dummy. Mainly because I have too many errands to run either before or after work and I need the cargo capacity.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

I commute on this:








…and I store it with me in my cubicle, safe and sound.

I know, it’s hardly a commuter bike, but I love sprinting everywhere I go.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Chris H said:


> I either ride a Cross Check fixed gear or my Surly Big Dummy. Although lately it's mainly been the Big Dummy. Mainly because I have too many errands to run either before or after work and I need the cargo capacity.


Post a pic of the Big Dummy!

I commute on a Cross Check...


----------



## Chris H

Henry Chinaski said:


> Post a pic of the Big Dummy!
> 
> I commute on a Cross Check...


LOL

Just for you...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

yetisurly said:


> I ride some old junker.


Saw the bottle opener on the other thread, but love the bell on the DT shifter lug. Schweet!


----------



## B15serv

I use an 86 schwinn world tourist with flatbars and SS for now. Im currently collecting parts to build up a Surly crosscheck as a singlespeed for commuting and winter cross riding.


----------



## Rcase

Daily riding an old IBOC Mongoose MTB with Continental Double Fighter II rubber - 

It works.:thumbsup:


----------



## wipeout

I3erto said:


> What do you commute on??


asphalt.


----------



## DonkeyMan

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I commute on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …and I store it with me in my cubicle, safe and sound.
> 
> I know, it’s hardly a commuter bike, but I love sprinting everywhere I go.


That's impressive considering you don't have pedals.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

yetisurly said:


> I ride some old junker.


Yetisurly, 

Close up of bottle opener please. I want to poach that idea. I got a Fat Tire bottle opener this winter from the brewery. Looks alot like yours. I now want it attached to my bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## yetisurly

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Yetisurly,
> 
> Close up of bottle opener please. I want to poach that idea. I got a Fat Tire bottle opener this winter from the brewery. Looks alot like yours. I now want it attached to my bike. :thumbsup:


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=134397

try that thread.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Here is mine...


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Chris H said:


> LOL
> 
> Just for you...


Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## carlotta

Good weather: a 1990-ish Tommaso steel 14-speed. Soon to be a single speed as the parts are going on the new (to me) Zunow frame.

Sketchy weather: a 1990-ish slow, heavy, too-small, beater Novara Aspen mtn bike with fenders that I got when I was 13 or so. Haven't ridden it in probably 3 months (it's Albuquerque, weather's almost always good) but I can't bring myself to get rid of it, even if I manage to fit fenders on the Tommaso at some point.


----------



## wooglin

Singlespeed cross bike:


----------



## uber-stupid

*A converted mountain bike.*

I just can't get comfortable on drop bars in traffic, and I feel like there are times when I need to move around more on the bike when I'm on the street, as opposed to on the road. I need to spend more time on my road bike, clearly, but can't find a comfortable way to set up drop bars. 

I have 2 rigid mountain frame setups. Both have street tires, and one has road cranks. Both also have flat bars and front disc brakes. (one has disc in front, one has disc front and rear.)

In city traffic, I rarely see or experience the need for full road bike speed. But the need to stop on a dime is almost always present, and normal road calipers just don't stop me as quickly as disc brakes. For that reason, I think if I commuted on a road bike, it'd have to have a cyclocross fork, to be able to run cantis.

I'm debating the virtues of putting a TT bull bar on my road bike, with a cyclocross fork, to use around town. More speed and better braking... and more comfortable to ride. At least in theory.


----------



## Ronsonic

I'm only 5 miles each way over small outer city streets, so it really doesn't matter. Mostly the IRO Rob Roy SS set up with mustache bars. When I expect wetness (pretty well daily this time of year) I use Fetch the 88 Fischer HKEK with fenders and rack.


----------



## I3erto

i browse around the mtbr site too.. and i found this thread in their commuting section.. everyone has been posting up pics of what they commute on.. some pretty cool bikes.. keep posting up pics of what you ride on im really enjoying seeing all these bikes..

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=399153


----------



## robbyracer

I've been looking at commuter bikes this morning at work, yeah slow day.....
I have a 11 mile one way ride and I'd like to get something that I can put racks on since the messenger bag or backpack just bug the heck out of me when I'm riding.... Seems like there's some pretty good rides for around $500-$700.


----------



## Pablo

robbyracer said:


> I've been looking at commuter bikes this morning at work, yeah slow day.....
> I have a 11 mile one way ride and I'd like to get something that I can put racks on since the messenger bag or backpack just bug the heck out of me when I'm riding.... Seems like there's some pretty good rides for around $500-$700.


I bought a quick release Delta rack so I can, in essence, turn any of my bikes into a commuter without having to buy a new one.


----------



## robbyracer

That's pretty cool, Pablo. I've actually been kicking around the idea of buying or building a dedicated commuter. The Delta might be a good solution in the meantime.


----------



## DGK*UGLY

*so jealous*



godot said:


> My company has bike rooms with bike racks and pumps inside the building adjacent to every entrance. pretty sweet


Lucky. we don't even have a bike rack! I put in a request for one like 2 months. I wish we had something like that here.


----------



## ilmaestro

i have an 08 Lemond Versailles that I just started commuting (new job) on:










I have it set up pretty relaxed - it's not for racing.


----------



## Data Junkie

I have a 2008 salsa casserole that I built up as a fixed gear. My right knee is having issues and while I add a rear brake to swap it to SS I am commuting on my tarmac expert.


----------



## lx93

Data Junkie said:


> My right knee is having issues and while I add a rear brake to swap it to SS I am commuting on my tarmac expert.


Commuting even while injured (daily, I presume)... wow, getting back on the ride after crashing in a race doesn't seem like such a heroic feat by comparison now.


----------



## VoodooCadillac

*Felt SR-71*

2005 - basically a flat bar road bike Felt made for a couple of years, and discontinued. I have about 7300 miles of commuting in the last 3 years. Love the bike. I'll post some pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## Data Junkie

lx93 said:


> Commuting even while injured (daily, I presume)... wow, getting back on the ride after crashing in a race doesn't seem like such a heroic feat by comparison now.


Thanks but it has not been that bad. I would think yours would be more heroic.
Just a bit sore now... though I did have issues standing on it last week. I originally hurt it on a century June 1st.
Anyhow, my commute is a wee bit long (28 each way) and I only ride it 3 days a week. 
I'm in the midst of a 1000 mile month and don't want to risk trashing my knee. I've already hurt it once, reinjured it, and came down with a virus. What the heck is with this luck? 
I'm only off my pace by 25 miles. Excellent


----------



## treebound

This will be used as the commuter (the bike, not the MerryGoRound). I just p-clamed a rear rack onto it yesterday and will have to see how well that setup holds up.









I used to have a cubicle, but someone in their infinite (Dilbert boss type) wisdom decided we would be better off in a football field setup so all the walls came down and a perimeter was setup with us in the middle, and I lost about half of my real estate square footage. Current plan is to lean the bike against the wall behind my chair. If the boss man's big boss takes offense to that then I"ll be leaving the Fillmore at home and riding in on the converted MTB Timberlin commuter rig with fenders, hitting every mudhole and dirt bog on the way in and parking the bike in the recycling room next to a cardboard dumpster with a cablelock (Kryptonite cable and lock) around the bike and a water pipe letting it drip dry onto the pavement thereby reclaiming a little real estate. (Does that sound ornery?).


----------



## JeffS

treebound said:


> This will be used as the commuter (the bike, not the MerryGoRound). I just p-clamed a rear rack onto it yesterday and will have to see how well that setup holds up.




Why a p-clamp? My filmore has eyelets and rack mounts on it. Do they all not?


----------



## the Inbred

i commute on a Super Six with carbon tubulars.


----------



## treebound

JeffS said:


> Why a p-clamp? My filmore has eyelets and rack mounts on it. Do they all not?


Do you have a pic of your Fillmore? Mine has no eyelets nor mounts on it apart from the water bottle screw holes, the rear brake tie-wrap saddle mounts, and a pump nub on the rear side of the headtube.

I may have to try some different p-clamps since it appears that the seatstays either have a slight taper to them at the bottom ends or the p-clamps I have are a half-size too big as they are not a very snug fit.

I've also moved the tire pump about three times now as I'm not finding a place for it that I'm comfortable with. I may just have to go dig out my ancient Blackburn long framepump and use that pump nubbin on the headtube.


----------



## MIN in PDX

on this anachronistic head-scratching joy inducer



















note the coffee thermos!


----------



## JeffS

treebound said:


> Do you have a pic of your Fillmore?


No, but it's the same frame as the bike just posted. I guess they changed it at some point.


----------



## treebound

JeffS said:


> No, but it's the same frame as the bike just posted. I guess they changed it at some point.


Interesting, Min's bike shows eyelets. Mine is a first year model and has what I'm told is a heavier c/f fork on front. Maybe I should stop riding mine and declare it a collectable. Nah, like riding it too much. But I learned something today about the Fillmores, interesting.


----------



## MIN in PDX

I got a Salsa fork because my Lemond carbon fork looked silly on the bike and also, I wanted eyelets. The stock Fillmore configuation is not well thought out - lots of room in the back for big tires and with a race fork in the front. The Salsa fork which replaces it is 15mm taller so the geometry is ~1 deg more lax and I have more front clearance. The BB raised ~6mm.

Now I can fit 32c tires front a back + fenders. I am on tubulars though.


----------



## James30Florida

MIN in PDX said:


> on this anachronistic head-scratching joy inducer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note the coffee thermos!


that is awesome looking.


----------



## lx93

treebound said:


> I may have to try some different p-clamps since it appears that the seatstays either have a slight taper to them at the bottom ends or the p-clamps I have are a half-size too big as they are not a very snug fit.



If you find a way to make a rack stable on tapered seatstays, please let us know. I was told by some more experienced people that even though my 1997 Bianchi is steel, that putting a rack on it would be unstable due to its tapered stays. Who's right? I dunno...


----------



## smokey422

MarkS said:


> I used to ride my Trek 5200 to work. About four years ago, I bought a Lemond Poprad for commuting. It has served me well. I also have a Gunnar Street Dog (fixed) that I ride occasionally to work. Whenever I ride to work, my bike stays in the file room next to my office.


I've also got a Poprad and it's been a wonderful bike for commuting and light touring. It's set up with a Brooks B-17, taller stem (I have a bad back), Avocet Cross K 35s, triple crank, MKS flat touring pedals, and Planet Bike fenders. I've had it for seven years and never had a problem with it.

Smokey


----------



## TrekJeff

Dave Hickey said:


> Here is mine...


NICE Fenders...:thumbsup:


----------



## brentster

2 miles to the office. I ride home for lunch each day so its 8 miles total.

<a href="https://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm146/Brent_hstn/?action=view&current=img004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm146/Brent_hstn/img004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## thekidd

1989 Nishiki or something 20 years newer,,2009 CrossTrail,it's like from a volkswagon to a caddy


----------



## rkj__

or


----------



## Loraura

Either a Giant FCR or a Cannondale Carbon Synapse 5.

The Giant has a rack, and flat bars, and 28mm tires.

The plan was to only use the Giant to commute on after getting the carbon, but it's just so much more fun to ride the road bike! I can barely bring myself to load up the Giant.


----------



## joe4702

Cannondale F5 mountain bike with slicks for the first year to see if I would stick with it. Now riding a Felt Z35, which I also started riding on the weekends. Commuting is 50-60 miles/week, plus anywhere from 0-50 miles on the weekends.


----------



## Mr.Ice807

09 Gary Fisher Mendota. The fastest commuter I've ever owned.


----------



## bubba biker

I have an old piece of cold rolled steel made in Japan about 25 years ago. It is a Fugi touring bike. Weighs in at about 29 lbs. I like riding it for some crazy reason. It gives me a great work out, climbs and excellerates like a diesel. You usually have to stand up when the hills get steep just to keep from going backwards. When I commute on my Litespeed Siena I don't even break a sweat at least that's what it feels like.


----------



## SnowMongoose

Azonic Steelhead DJ Bike.
1x8, Sherman firefly w/ travel adjust for 'climbing'
Not quick on the way to campus, but fun when I get there.

Nice and unobtrusive so I don't mind locking him on campus.


----------



## instanium

I commute to school with this bike and I'm in need of getting a new one. Hopefully I can get my hands on a Road bike so I can ride around with my friends.










I know, it's a BMX, not a Road bike...


----------



## ryball

Built it up in May. I think I want a kick stand.


----------



## tarwheel2

*touring bike*

I generally on my Bob Jackson World Tour that I set up for commuting. Occasionally ride on some of my other road bikes for a change of pace.


----------



## HOOKEM

My $10 trek.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE

godot said:


> My company has bike rooms with bike racks and pumps inside the building adjacent to every entrance. pretty sweet


I'd say *very* sweet. We don't even have showers or a secure place to lock up.


----------



## knucklesandwich




----------



## timyak

I ride my 2006 Schwinn Super Sport because it's aluminum with a carbon fork. Except for the drive train, who cares if it gets wet? Seems to work well for me.


----------



## shimano4

I commute in a 700c hybrid with flatbars, front suspension and v-brake. Straightbar feels better than dropbar when control is critical in traffic jam. And I use cyclocross 38c tyres for some shortcut on trail to shorten my commuting time and distance. I broke a few spokes after running hard on trail with my 23c tyres. 

But sometimes I will ride my wife 26 cruiser bic to work too.


----------



## yak71

Cotic roadrat with alfine 8spd. Commute is about 16k each way. Mudguards in winter rule!!


----------



## stevetheupsguy

*Trek 1.2*

I first commuted 16 miles one way to work on an Italian bike (can't remember the name) road bike. I started when my truck broke down and had no other means of transportation. I lost that bike somewhere along the road of my life and started riding a Huffy MTB, which came right off the sales floor at Target. When gas prices started to rise I rode this bike more and more. I never shifted out of 18th gear. I started shopping for a newer bike and was almost set to get a Trek 7.5 FX, when I test rode a Trek 1.2 and fell in love with her. I have now been commuting on my Trek 1.2. for over a year and am still happy with her. I can't believe that I was riding a bike that was close to 40lbs if not more.

I have a Bontrager rack on the back and carry a backpack with my running shoes, workout clothes, nutrition and anything else I can stuff into it. I've changed from a 25c to a 23c tire (Forte Pro Kevlar with Forte Puncture resistant tubes), because the original Bontragers would get flats if I looked at them wrong. I park my bike in an upstairs locker room, locked to a bench. This is the bike I ride rain or shine, usually 4 days a week. 

I just ordered a a transit bike trunk, so I can have something to securely attach to the rack, instead of my back pack. Trek sells a trunk that locks right into my rack, but it's $137.00 and the Transit was only $37.00. http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1023677_-1_44000_20000_44501


----------



## Ronsonic

*Here's some pic's*

My fair weather friend: 


And she comes out to play if there might be rain: 

Both are great fun and fast bikes. Painful and excessive details on my deficient blog.


----------



## slizza

I cruise my 2000 lemond zurich everywhere I go, Its still in really good condition but since i have to lock it up outside it does it scratched. Its alright though, cuz maybe if it doesnt look so good people wont try to steal it anymore. So if you gotta nice bike make sure you got a nice lock.


----------



## single1x1

I ride one of the bean green cross checks, used to be a SS cross racer, now it's running 48/39 with 12-26 9sp with the chorus shifter/brake levers and DA rear and Cenataur front der, oh and the ugliest sq taper 105 crank ever, and a old performance TOPO TI rail seat with some duct tape on the nose(used to be on a bmx bike) I also have full fenders and a rack and use Ortrib roll back panniers. deep v wheels usually and paul brakes, kind of a hodge podge but rides well and I'm very used to it since I've ridden it since about 2002. Will be getting some nicer 28mm panaracers to replace my worn ritchey trail mix cross 35c tires soon though


----------



## [email protected]

I commute on old Specialized Rockhopper hardtail with a cromo fork. 

Upgrades/ components

New Truvativ Isoflow Trekking w/ larger 48 tooth big ring
New Planet Bike Fenders (a Seattle must have) 
New Deore R.D. Chain & 8 Speed Cassette
Used XT rear hub on 32 spoke Sun Wheels w/ DT spokes
New Specialized BG saddle
New Forte Commuter 26 x 1.25" tires 
Misc. components from the parts box (free). 

In total, I spent a couple of hundred dollars to create a nice commuter from a lightweight frame that was hanging from the rafther. It has been great having a purpose built commuter. 

With the all new drive train and 26" x 1.25" tires this make a trouble free daily commuter. Rugged yes, fast no. Fully loaded w/ 50 extra lbs, 18 to 21 MPH on the flats provides a reasonable workout.

I take the train to work, pack my dress clothes into a bag designed to fit over the rear rack and ride home. 

Bonus: My work has indoor storage specifically for bicycles and lockers.


----------



## hellcat405

Surly Cross-Check... I can't believe I've geeked out this much and finally started running around with a frame pump and a panny rack everywhere I go. I did just add a Niterider Minewt USB. If you haven't ridden with a decent light before, I highly recomment it. This bike has easily 3-4 times the miles my Cervelo has. 

Basically everything is Ultegra 6600 except I'm running a 9 speed Sram cassette (11-26) with nine-speed DA downtube shifters. I've got a BBB 48t big ring... with that rear range, I only really drop the front ring down if she's sportin' her pretty black pannies...


----------



## Keski

I try and commute on all my bikes. I can bring my bike inside where I work. My commute is slightly over 10km one way.

Gary Fisher Presidio converted to a flat bar. My favourite commuter. The frame is an 2008 but the parts are from a 2006 Lemond Poprad. The Lemond frame failed and Trek replaced it with the Gary Fisher.








2009 Yeti ARC-X








2006 Cannondale F4000SL








2001 Rocky Mountain Team Only Vertex with BionX PL350 Electric Assist








1997 Rocky Mountain Cardiac. My winter beater


----------



## jdille1984

Saw a high end Orbea on the bus the other day. Thats a bike that begs to be ridden to and from work no matter what the distance, not hitching a ride on the bus. It probably would have been sexier flying down the road instead of on a rack next to my entry level Jamis roadie with 29er rims and beam rack.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

2009 Trek Soho, about 300 miles on it so far. Rode it in the rain and wind today, stayed relatively dry and it stuck to the pavement well. Brakes and shifting felt the same as in dry conditions, so I guess the IGH and drum brakes are doing their job!


----------



## Fai Mao

I bought a new Sam Hillborne this summer to commute on.

I will also tour on it. Wonderful commutting bike.


----------



## newmexrb1

My one and only bike--at least for now--those ebay sub $400 CF frames are getting me lathered up to take the plunge but in the meantime--a trusty brigedtone RB-1. Nice rolling hills commute of 21mi one way. I love commuting in the a.m. when i can ride during low traffic conditions, but not as keen after work. So I usually take the bus which gets me within a few miles of home. That short ride is just right for taking the edge off, w/o leaving me a puddle. When I get stronger and the hours longer, I'll give it a go both ways. 
But as many have pointed out, great way to accumulate milage during the week w/o having to make "time" for it.


----------



## mustang1

2006 Allez + 2009 Tricross


----------



## Cervelo-er

I'm totally obsessing over bike choice for commuting right now. I bought a Bianchi Volpe last Spring and kitted it out with full fenders, RibMo 35's, friction bar-ends, Planet Bike lights fr/rr, Brooks B-17, Carradice bag...but man is it slow and heavy. I ride 8 miles of hills each way, 4-5 days a week. Through rain and whatever...I'm in Seattle. And I live in an apartment, so maintenance is seldom on the drivetrain. I've got 1K miles on it now and am seriously considering taking some of the accessories off and selling it to get something better suited.

Performance has a Schwinn Fastback in my size for <$650 w/ tiagra double setup...should climb much better, but the parts won't last that long.

Or I'm thinking about building up a Soma Smoothie or Surly Pacer as a Rando bike for my weekend riding too, with a Nexus dynamo on the front and a nice mostly silver kit from VO...should be about $1500 all in. But I might not like wearing it out with everyday commuting abuse.

Or still mulling over doing a SturmeyArcher IGH/dynamo/drum wheelset on my OneWay w/ sparrow bars. I'm just a little wary of dropping $400 on a wheelset/gears/brakes that I'm not sure I'll like that much (and still having to pick up a different bike for long road rides on the weekends).

Decisions.


----------



## MerckxMad

I decided that my Jamis Aurora was just a bit too heavy and sluggish for my suburban commute. So, I bought a leftover Kona Honky Tonk, added PB Hardcore fenders, a Tubus Vega rack, and Smarty pedals. Pure bliss. Rolling on steel with DT shifters and nice wide Conti 28's, I get the best of all words; the light weight and speed of a roadie with the amenities of a commuter. It's nice to tack on a few extra miles on the way home.


----------



## Cervelo-er

MerckxMad said:


> I decided that my Jamis Aurora was just a bit too heavy and sluggish for my suburban commute. So, I bought a leftover Kona Honky Tonk, added PB Hardcore fenders, a Tubus Vega rack, and Smarty pedals. Pure bliss. Rolling on steel with DT shifters and nice wide Conti 28's, I get the best of all words; the light weight and speed of a roadie with the amenities of a commuter. It's nice to tack on a few extra miles on the way home.



Sounds like a pretty damn good idea. I just don't need the "touring" capacity when all I'm taking to work is a pair of khakis, a polo shirt, and some lunch.

And I also would like to take the "long way home" more often...but just am not inspired to on my touring rig...and can't handle any more hills than necessary on my singlespeed (48x20).

Off to do some bike shopping this weekend.


----------



## Fogdweller

*Interloc Impala*










I've owned this frame for just over 6 years. I originally rode it for about 2 before getting an Italian bike (my fifth Pinarello is almost 30 years of riding) so this frame was on a hook for about 4 years. Recently had a change in work that gave me locked parking and a shower so I built it back up with an old groupo and started riding into San Francisco a few mornings a week (24 miles each direction). Tig welded and fillet brazed 853, it's an incredibly comfortable bike and loves being leaned over. Thanking myself that I never sold it...


----------



## hepcatbent

2009 Nashbar touring frame with XT drivetrain.


----------



## Opus51569

I've posted this pic elsewhere, but here's my Pilot 1.0 starting its second life as a commuter. I'm not done with the conversion, but fenders, mirror, different tires, etc. will have to wait a while.

UPDATE: I've since sold the Pilot and bought a Schwinn Le Tour Legacy for commuter duty. Gratuitous garage door pic to follow:


----------



## Opus51569

ryball said:


> Built it up in May. I think I want a kick stand.


+1 for the kick stand. It was the best $5 investment I ever made for the bike.

Nice color scheme on your ride, BTW, especially finding a bag to match :thumbsup:


----------



## Dale Brigham

Cervelo-er said:


> Or I'm thinking about building up a Soma Smoothie or Surly Pacer as a Rando bike for my weekend riding too, with a Nexus dynamo on the front and a nice mostly silver kit from VO...should be about $1500 all in. But I might not like wearing it out with everyday commuting abuse. Decisions.


C-er: I built up a Surly Pacer frameset last winter, originally thinking it would be a sort of gravel-road-and-beater-bike, but once I actually saw how nice the frame is, I made it my main rando/brevet bike. Fenders, bar-end shifters, generator hub -- the whole schmeer.

A Pacer would make a very nice commuter/brevet bike. For the money, I think it is a very impressive frameset. Spray the frame tubes with rust inhibitor, treat it nice when you can, and it will withstand commuting and radonneuring for decades.

(For the record, I mainly commute on a '98 Kona Jake with fenders and rack, with a '96 Kona Hot mtb "Frankenbike" with rigid fork, drop bars, fenders, and rack as my back-up commuter.)

Dale


----------



## Fai Mao

*Since we are showing off*

Here is my commuter-touring-general fun to ride rig:

<a href="https://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a117/Phil_hk/Sam%20Hillborne/?action=view&current=LeftSide.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a117/Phil_hk/Sam%20Hillborne/LeftSide.jpg" border="0" alt="Left side"></a>


A Sam Hillborne. Bought it this summer. My wife still thinks I am insane for spending 3K+ US on a bike to ride to work


----------



## morryjg

My new commuter. It has Conti Gatorskins and lights on it now. This was from her first ride up in the mountains on some single track. I figured since she's a cross bike I shouldn't completely ignore the dirt....


----------



## Pigtire

Chris H said:


> LOL
> 
> Just for you...



Are those custom bags?


----------



## Pigtire

Dummy up!


----------



## jhat2

My commute is 30 miles each way, when I do commute by bike, it is on a ti Serotta which goes into my office. There is a YMCA across the parking lot so that is where I shower.

That commute is too long to do on a junker as far as I am concerned.


----------



## stinkydub

*Surly Whoar*



Pigtire said:


> Dummy up!


BTW< that's a sweet Dummy!


----------



## Tweezak

Dry weather: 09 Orbea Onix TDA (light and fast)
Wet weather: 09 Redline Conquest (discs, fenders, rack)

I used to commute on a converted Fisher AL-1 mountain bike. Since my commute is 14.5mi one way on mostly highway, this got old pretty quickly. When I decided I was going to bike commute year 'round, I fiddled around with some other used mountain bike options. Eventually I decided to get a real road bike. That was the Redline in January of this year. Then in July a buddy of mine was shopping for a road bike for his commute and we went to a local shop. I made the mistake of taking the Orbea for a test ride and ended up having to call my wife to come and pick up the Redline with the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## waldo425

I ride a fixed gear for my commute. It has some cheap parts on it but it's very far from being a junker. Cheap nice parts I would say.


----------



## herve_g

Depends on the weather, and my mood.
Mostly it's my fixie (crap frame found in the street, cheap parts), if it's raining a lot or windy I take my cheap road bike (bought in a Sports Experts shop, cheap but fairly reliable)

Sometimes I take my Kuota K-Factor 2009, but it's rare as the roads in Montreal are bad.
For the winter I have a Decathlon Rockrider (mountain bike) I bought in France in 2005

I never let the bike out, I store it in the office so I can keep an eye on it (especially the Kuota)


----------



## timyak

I have a 2006 Aluminum Schwinn Super Sport that I put carbon forks on and changed out for Campagnolo brakes. It's lite and comfortable but it only has SRAM Sx-4 derailleurs. They aren't the best but they are reliable. I have over 4000 miles on it so far.


----------



## kannas

Tange champion frame with w/ suntour suprbe pro just scored a mavic monthery tubular wheelset (for $35), yes I like to commute on tubulars.

Building up this trek 830 as a 26" to 700c conversion commute, tour, cyclocross beastie.
Mavic makes a cantilever brake converter. Might go with a cyclocross fork.
Currently set up as a singlespeed, but think I want a campy 1x9 drivetrain. The rest of my herd is campy 9 (except from the tange above)... makes sense


----------



## temoore

*Salsa Casseroll*

Since added Brooks D Bag to saddle.


----------



## bubba9646

*2010 Gunnar Fastlane*

Rolled out of the shop 2/8/2010
_Gunnar Fastlane. Disc Brake 10 speed with mounts for fenders and racks.
_
I have to finish adjusting the handlebars and shifters before I put my bar tape on.
The front rack is a simple but really convenient piece of equipment.
The rear basket would be cooler if was wicker but the fruit basket has been the best for the $. I have a waterproof back pack cover that fits over the top.

I have been wanting a commuter bike like my Surly Crosscheck, but I wanted disc brakes.
There are a couple of other options, but Gunnar sells the frame only. The other companies are not selling the frame separate. 
We just received a snow/ice storm so I don't know how much riding I can do today.
Ride on,
Bubba


----------



## pdg60

What kind of grips are those?
Sweet bike!


----------



## bubba9646

thanks and I have not put my bar tape on yet.


----------



## my2hands

*My commuter 1 of 2*

I ride in on this bike most of the time. The other is a blue Surly Karate Monkey single speed.

My commute is from University City to a location near the Brewery in Saint Louis - approx 12-13 miles one way depending on route. I just moved to Saint Louis - I love this city!


----------



## dstreelm

I have a '97 Specialized RockHopper MTB that I've converted for commuting. I swapped out the stock flat bar for a set of bullhorns with road brake levers and shimano rapidfire shifters. since these photos, I've upgraded to road tires and a better, slimmer saddle.


----------



## iamcyclingforfun

I ride a Tommaso Imola road bike, completely stock (at the moment). Been riding it for a couple of weeks. Rides pretty well, so far.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

I3erto said:


> I was commuting on my rusty old beach cruiser, but I broke it.. So that left me with nothing but my nice road bike (Cervelo R3) to ride to work.. Now I keep the bike in my cubicle w/ me.. Does anyone else ride a nice bike to work??


Yes.

Litespeed titanium frame, Look carbon fork, nice Campagnolo parts apart from an FSA carbon crankset and Powertap rear hub. With a rack held on by P-clamps (some time I'll get around to either having eyelets welded on or a more suitable custom frame).

I still ride it in the rain. When I lived in Boulder, CO I rode it in the snow using a wheelset on which I kept a set of cyclocross tires mounted.



> Seems like everyone I know rides some old junker..


Why would I want to spend six hours a week riding a junker? That would not be pleasant.

Wholy resurrected threads...


----------



## AidanKeats

Trek Soho S with topeak rack and dxp trunkbag.


----------



## coachstevo

Frankenbike

Kona Shred dirt jumping frame
29er front fork- rigid/steel
extra cycle 26" rear
Amped electric rear hub

Complete with bags, baby seat ( i take my daughter to school on it), & battery around 60lbs

a utility bike so ugly only a commuter could love it


----------



## defmut

I got a bianchi zurigo that I commute 100+ miles a week on that I love.


----------



## aaric

In the spirit of the original poster, here's my commuter


----------



## R1000

aaric said:


> In the spirit of the original poster, here's my commuter


I wont assume that this is you MAIN bike.. but I've been comtemplating on commuting to work and the only bike i have is my MAIN bike. 

Was wondering if this is a good idea?


----------



## aaric

R1000 said:


> I wont assume that this is you MAIN bike.. but I've been comtemplating on commuting to work and the only bike i have is my MAIN bike.
> 
> Was wondering if this is a good idea?


Ya, that's my main bike...effectively my only road bike now.

It works well for my commute. Granted, I have ~22.5 mile commute and around 1000' of climbing on the way to work, and a nice 1400' climb heading back, so my commute doubles as training time - riding a stripped down bike would just bug me, and curb my enthusiasm for my commute.

I bring my work clothes / shower supplies in on Monday, and take them home on Friday, so I don't need the storage space a true commuter would require. I store it in my cube, rather than the bike racks outside, because I'm paranoid, and work on a college campus.

It works well for my situation with some planning. YMMV.


----------



## nayr497

My commute/around town/lock-up/winter/rain bike at the moment is a nice, steel DeBernardi with Thron tubing, 105 gruppo, and some CXP 33 wheels. Have used some FGs in the past, but the more road riding I do, the less I like grinding out hills.

Should be picking up a CX bike soon and that might replace this one for some of these duties.


----------



## jfmcgowan

My old Trek mountain bike, refurbished to commute:

View attachment 230188


----------



## thekidd

*Vintage 1988 Scott "Sawtooth" MTB*


----------



## Cyclist69

This is the only bike i own... so, any and all riding, from commuting, light touring and just a quick blast is on this.


----------



## thekidd

Cyclist69 said:


> This is the only bike i own... so, any and all riding, from commuting, light touring and just a quick blast is on this.


nice ride like the pannier set up


----------



## Cyclist69

thekidd said:


> nice ride like the pannier set up


Thanks! I love it, and the panniers are very nice. The only thing i would wish for is the use of wider tires...however, for my birthday, i'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## jhat

I commute on a Serotta which is parked in my office. No problems here using a nice bike


----------



## CervéloRacer

Thinking about buying a Specialized Tricross Singlecross and using the fixed side of it. Then use my Topeak Rack and MTX DXP rack with full panniers on it. What do you think of that set up with full fenders and blinkies?


----------



## thekidd

*2008 Smoke 2-9*


----------



## nachomc

I ride an Allez steel. I used to ride my Tarmac but carrying a backpack was the worst. Panniers have made regular commuting possible.


----------



## gaspi101

My 2011 mustang 5.0. Can't bike to court/office. :-(


----------



## Dajianshan

2009 Salsa La Cruz

It rides over potholes and uneven sewer caps like a 1970's Lincoln Continental.


----------



## jeepinmike

I ride a Redline R550 (flat bar roadie) 98% of the time. I have it setup with an aero bar so i can change it up, and get low when needed. I also have a seat post rack and bag for commuter days.

I only ride the MTB when with my family, or plan on hitting dirt.


----------



## briandk

I have 60 km each way on my commute and it's where I do most of my riding. I don't commute by bike every day, but maybe 1-2 times a week. It's mainly nice country roads with a couple of hills.

I ride my normal road bike and keep it in my office at work.


----------



## gaspi101

briandk said:


> I have 60 km each way on my commute and it's where I do most of my riding. I don't commute by bike every day, but maybe 1-2 times a week. It's mainly nice country roads with a couple of hills.
> 
> I ride my normal road bike and keep it in my office at work.


I am jealous to no end. I wish I could bike to work. Alas, I can't since I have to be in a suit and tie, and there are no showers in the office. My office is about 15 miles from home and although it takes me about 45 minutes to get here by bike, I come by car, which takes an hour (Miami traffic). Man oh man, how good it would be. 

By the way, that is a beautiful ride you have. Gorgeous bike.


----------



## b3ksmith

gaspi101 said:


> I am jealous to no end. I wish I could bike to work. Alas, I can't since I have to be in a suit and tie, and there are no showers in the office. My office is about 15 miles from home and although it takes me about 45 minutes to get here by bike, I come by car, which takes an hour (Miami traffic). Man oh man, how good it would be.
> 
> By the way, that is a beautiful ride you have. Gorgeous bike.


If you are motivated you CAN commute. 

Use the following sequence for bike commuting success: 

1. Pre-stage a change of clothes and toiletries at work.
2. Shower well before leaving
3. Leave for work an hour or so earlier than normal. Alowing for ample time for cool-down and clothing change.
4. Find secure spot to leave your bike and bike clothes/shoes.
5. Invest in a electric fan to cool down with then,
6. Use baby wipes to clean up with in the bathroom.
7. Apply deodorant and cologne liberally
8. Change into clean clothes. 
9. Enter workplace relaxed and refreshed.

Bike commuting is very, very good. Do not deny yourself the pleasure it provides by not being motivated. Pre-staging and motivation are the keys to successful bike commuting. Enjoy.


----------



## gaspi101

b3ksmith said:


> If you are motivated you CAN commute.
> 
> Use the following sequence for bike commuting success:
> 
> 1. Pre-stage a change of clothes and toiletries at work.
> 2. Shower well before leaving
> 3. Leave for work an hour or so earlier than normal. Alowing for ample time for cool-down and clothing change.
> 4. Find secure spot to leave your bike and bike clothes/shoes.
> 5. Invest in a electric fan to cool down with then,
> 6. Use baby wipes to clean up with in the bathroom.
> 7. Apply deodorant and cologne liberally
> 8. Change into clean clothes.
> 9. Enter workplace relaxed and refreshed.
> 
> Bike commuting is very, very good. Do not deny yourself the pleasure it provides by not being motivated. Pre-staging and motivation are the keys to successful bike commuting. Enjoy.


That does sound like a good plan! Unfortunately, I'm a commercial litigation lawyer. I'm in court almost every morning. Baby wipes is not going to cut it. Also, I never know when an emergency will pop up or I have to cover some other lawyer's hearings in another county and I have to drive.

Oh, that I wish motivation was sufficient! Thanks, though!


----------



## Thomas SH

I love commuting but sometimes when the distance is a little too long, I use my electric bike. My old Raleigh isn't really suited for longer trips because it weighs too much. The electric bike might weigh a lot more than my Raleigh but at least it gives me a serious push in the right direction. Don't however forget to charge the battery before longer trips; if the battery runs out, then you'll really find out how heavy an ebike is. I work for Coop which has Denmarks largest bicycle-store, so I got a good discount on my ebike here (category: Cykler) – (Cykler means bicycle in Danish if anyone was wondering).










On the weekends I love taking my Giant mountain bike out for a spin in the forrest; this really gives me the necessary workout that I'm missing out on when I use my ebike.

I know it's a luxury to have more than one bike, but when you loves bikes as much as I do, you can never have enough. I'm even considering to get a tandem for my girlfriend and I.


----------



## Groffball




----------



## Andy M-S

That's not a $10 Trek. That's a $10 1985 Trek 560--a sweet bike. Mine is (I believe) a size up from that one and set up a little differently, but it's one of the nicest rides I've even had.


----------



## LandShark'n

b3ksmith said:


> If you are motivated you CAN commute.
> 
> Use the following sequence for bike commuting success:
> 
> 1. Pre-stage a change of clothes and toiletries at work.
> 2. Shower well before leaving
> 3. Leave for work an hour or so earlier than normal. Alowing for ample time for cool-down and clothing change.
> 4. Find secure spot to leave your bike and bike clothes/shoes.
> 5. Invest in a electric fan to cool down with then,
> 6. Use baby wipes to clean up with in the bathroom.
> 7. Apply deodorant and cologne liberally
> 8. Change into clean clothes.
> 9. Enter workplace relaxed and refreshed.
> 
> Bike commuting is very, very good. Do not deny yourself the pleasure it provides by not being motivated. Pre-staging and motivation are the keys to successful bike commuting. Enjoy.


I used to have every excuse too, until I planned it all out. I don't have shower access at work, but I ride easy on the way in (10mi @ 36 minutes) and I do a "George Carlin" clean-up in the washroom. Good enough and no one has complained yet.


----------



## LandShark'n

I commute 10 miles each way on my current road bike, a Titus Modena. I'm looking into picking up a used recumbent just to mix it up and give my good bike a rest.


----------



## LittleRoadBiker

I am going to start commuting at least part of the way to work soon, and I'm curious as to what you guys do when you get to work? I assume you aren't peddling super hard, so maybe you're not THAT sweaty when you get to work, but you have to be a little at least. How do you clean up? I know most people can bring their bikes into work, as well as I can, so that's not a problem. I'm more curious about the personal hygiene part. Lucky for me we have a locker room at work that I could shower/change in if things got too nasty on a hot day.


----------



## stinkydub

I commute about 13 miles each way and ride at a brisk pace and even in the winter at freezing temps I am sweating by the time I get to work. We have a fitness center so I shower when I get to work. Before the fitness center I would take a sponge bath in the men's room w Dr Bonner's peppermint soap. YMMV and consider doing a search.


----------



## donttazmebro

Daily commuter










Once a month nice ride


----------



## gaspi101

donttazmebro said:


> Daily commuter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once a month nice ride


You have to give that s works more love than once a month!


----------



## briandk

LittleRoadBiker said:


> I assume you aren't peddling super hard, so maybe you're not THAT sweaty when you get to work, but you have to be a little at least. How do you clean up? I know most people can bring their bikes into work, as well as I can, so that's not a problem. I'm more curious about the personal hygiene part. Lucky for me we have a locker room at work that I could shower/change in if things got too nasty on a hot day.


I am definitely THAT sweaty when I reach the office. I shower every time.
The company I work for just moved to a new building and we had quite a bit of lobbying going on to ensure that showering facilities would be available there also.


----------



## tarwheel2

I don't think I've posted a photo of my latest commuter in this thread -- a 2011 Salsa Casseroll. Got it in early April and it quickly became my regular commuter as well as light tourer and all-arounder. Built with mostly Ultegra parts, Open Pro wheels, Tektro 720 canti brakes. For commuting, I use an Acorn Med-Large seatbag, which is large enough to hold all of my tools, tire repair gear, clothes for the day, lunch, cell phone, wallet, etc. It can handle tires up to 38 mm, so it does well on unpaved roads, paths, etc., but I usually have 25-28 mm road tires for commuting.


----------



## gaspi101

tarwheel2 said:


> I don't think I've posted a photo of my latest commuter in this thread -- a 2011 Salsa Casseroll. Got it in early April and it quickly became my regular commuter as well as light tourer and all-arounder. Built with mostly Ultegra parts, Open Pro wheels, Tektro 720 canti brakes. For commuting, I use an Acorn Med-Large seatbag, which is large enough to hold all of my tools, tire repair gear, clothes for the day, lunch, cell phone, wallet, etc. It can handle tires up to 38 mm, so it does well on unpaved roads, paths, etc., but I usually have 25-28 mm road tires for commuting.


That light brown saddle bag is beautiful. Where did you get it?


----------



## PainCake

I only ride 10 miles into work. Its usually cool out and I take it easy so no shower. Maybe a paper towel and some Axe Body spray. On the way home is another story.


----------



## Matt1986

I only have a 16km (10 mile) route too, but it involves some steep sections around Sydney harbour - given that my commuter is a 90's racer running 53/39 with a 11-21 cassette I get a reasonable workout on the climbs.


----------



## eddie415

Just completed heavily customized 1993 specialized crossroads. The perfect bike! (for me)


----------



## gaspi101

Thanks to some of the posters here, I began seriously researching whether I could commute to the office from home everyday. Turns out, I can do it. I have to wear a suit everyday, but I've left clothes in my office and set up the place to do it. It's my third day commuting 30 miles (round trip) and I'm loving it. Thank you guys, for possibly changing my life. 

I only have one concern: sometimes, I may have to take a file home to work on there, or I may want to take the wife some little gift or flowers, like I often do. I can't seem to find a decent saddle bag for my 2011 specialized Roubaix elite that would handle the capacity. My LBS tells me that because of the way the seatstay is built, a rack in the back is out. Is this true? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kjdhawkhill

Arkel makes a neat seat RAILS mounted rack. It's pricey because it comes from Arkel, but has a higher weight rating that seat post mounted racks. Then its just about finding the right trunk bag, basket, or paying the premium for one of their matching bags. Bonus is how quickly it comes off and reinstalls without tools. Arkel bike bags

Because I tend to overspend without full reasoning, I force myself to "save" (gas savings only) up for each new commuting item before actually purchasing it. So if I save $3 per trip = $6 per day I can get up to $90 without too long of a wait. More incentive to ride too. Only another $40 before I pick up one of these racks. 

Unless you're pushing the weight limit of the bike this should work for a few files, a set of underclothes or climatic change riding attire.

Good luck, let us know if you find a better - or more cost effective solution.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

I ride my Motobecane Jubilee Elite hybrid to work right now, fitted out with rear panniers and a set of lights for the dark mornings. I park it in my cube at work and shower in the exercise room my work has in the building so its pretty convenient for commuting. It's a temporary situation though, as I am buying the parts to rebuild my first bike I bought in 1983, a Nishiki Royal 15 chrom-moly road bike which I am rebuilding with Ultegra components this winter, after which I will be riding that bike as my dedicated commuter.


----------



## frpax

This:


----------



## m_s

gaspi101 said:


> Thanks to some of the posters here, I began seriously researching whether I could commute to the office from home everyday. Turns out, I can do it. I have to wear a suit everyday, but I've left clothes in my office and set up the place to do it. It's my third day commuting 30 miles (round trip) and I'm loving it. Thank you guys, for possibly changing my life.
> 
> I only have one concern: sometimes, I may have to take a file home to work on there, or I may want to take the wife some little gift or flowers, like I often do. I can't seem to find a decent saddle bag for my 2011 specialized Roubaix elite that would handle the capacity. My LBS tells me that because of the way the seatstay is built, a rack in the back is out. Is this true? Anyone have any suggestions?


Congrats on your commute! You could keep a small, light messenger bag at your office and carry it home when you need to pick something up. Carrying it to work empty the next day shouldn't be a very big hassle. It will just cinch up flat to your back and be pretty light without anything in it.


----------



## frpax

gaspi101 said:


> I only have one concern: sometimes, I may have to take a file home to work on there, or I may want to take the wife some little gift or flowers, like I often do. I can't seem to find a decent saddle bag for my 2011 specialized Roubaix elite that would handle the capacity. My LBS tells me that because of the way the seatstay is built, a rack in the back is out. Is this true? Anyone have any suggestions?


Won't a rack that attached to the seatpost work? Like this:










The messenger bag idea is a good one. Personally, I don't like them. But it would work. For the record, I don't like backpacks, either. I don't like being encumbered by straps and such... I much prefer carrying items on a rack, in a trunk bag or in panniers.


----------



## gaspi101

Best thread ever. Thank you all for your fantastic suggestions--I'm still commuting and love it more and more. Tons more energy, and yesterday I had my calf muscles completely sore--turns out, I have a couple of new muscles there--freaked the wife out. It's quite amazing what a week of 30-miles a day will do (with a century or two in the weekends, of course).

I'm going to get a seat rack like you guys have recommended--I think it's the best method of transporting a few small things--I'm going to Sports Authority this weekend (don't want to wait for shipping if I buy online).

Do those racks that grab onto the seat-post only hold up with panniers? Also, should I be at all concerned about the fact that my seat-post is carbon fiber?

By the way, I'm also getting a couple of hook hangers to hang the bike on the wall in my office. That way I can look at it all day, anticipating the 15-mile sprint home!


----------



## morryjg

gaspi101 said:


> Do those racks that grab onto the seat-post only hold up with panniers? Also, should I be at all concerned about the fact that my seat-post is carbon fiber?


Can't answer how the seatpost only racks hold up to weight of panniers. But, as a general rule you don't want to clamp anything to carbon. If the seatpost is your only option you may want to pick up a cheap'ish aluminum seatpost to use.


----------



## gaspi101

morryjg said:


> Can't answer how the seatpost only racks hold up to weight of panniers. But, as a general rule you don't want to clamp anything to carbon. If the seatpost is your only option you may want to pick up a cheap'ish aluminum seatpost to use.


Arrrrgghhh....The carbon seatpost is significantly responsible for the ride quality of the bike, which is why I love it....really can't clamp on a rack? If not, does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## gaspi101

tarwheel2 said:


> I generally on my Bob Jackson World Tour that I set up for commuting. Occasionally ride on some of my other road bikes for a change of pace.


tarwheel, it looks like you hooked up your bag directly to the seat, not the seatpost--is that a special bag, or is there a harness, or did you just jury-rig it? It looks fantastic, by the way.


----------



## frpax

gaspi101 said:


> Arrrrgghhh....The carbon seatpost is significantly responsible for the ride quality of the bike, which is why I love it....really can't clamp on a rack? If not, does anyone else have any suggestions?


My son has been using one of these style racks on a carbon seatpost for a couple of years. No problemo. He doesn't use panniers, though, but he does strap a backpack on it that always has lots of school books in it.

The way I see it it that quite a few road bike that have carbon steerer tubes have stems clamped on to them. And steerer tubes are more fragile looking (to me... thinner carbon) than seatposts (whick have much thicker, beefier looking carbon). 

Regardless, my son has not had any issues with his at all. When I installed it for him, I did wrap some electrical tape under where it clamps to protect the finish of the carbon, though.


----------



## Aushiker

Hi










I have built up a 2010 Kinesis Racelight Granfondo Ltd frame as my commuter and 100 km Audax ride. I do have the advantage of being able to keep in my bike in my office on my commutes to work.

BTW my commutes can be up to 70 km one way so that made a difference to my decisions.

Andrew


----------



## gaspi101

*Bike mounted in office-Pics*

So I mounted the bike on the wall. I was happily surprised at how little pushback I got from firm management regarding doing whatever the hell I want with my office. They actually bought me a wardrobe (mahogany!) so I can put my clothes there (hasn't arrived yet)--at the moment they hang from the hooks on my door. Definitely makes the crazy stress a bit more worthwhile. Anyhow, below are the pics--the first is of my office facing forward so you get the idea of how small the thing is, and the last is the view from my desk--heaven. I get to stare at what I'll be enjoying in the evening. :cornut:


----------



## morryjg

gaspi101 said:


> So I mounted the bike on the wall.


And I thought it was cool that I could lean my bike up in a corner of the office instead of locking it up outside. That's pretty dang cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## gaspi101

morryjg said:


> And I thought it was cool that I could lean my bike up in a corner of the office instead of locking it up outside. That's pretty dang cool! :thumbsup:


Hey, that's groovy, brother! Take a pic and post it. We should have a thread for bikes in offices as modern art.


----------



## silkroad

one day ill get my (own) office too!


----------



## allanschon

I ride a 2010 Cannondale Quick 4 hybrid to work a few times a week when the weather is reasonable. I added fenders, a rack and panniers, and have been loving it so far. Since I bought the bike, I've lost more weight than the bike weighs. I bought the bike specifically for commuting, and have rediscovered how much I enjoy riding. I hadn't sat on a bike in 12 or so years prior to picking it up.

This past weekend, I went on my first charity ride (150 mi over two days), and have decided to get a road bike. The next couple of weeks will be a bunch of running around to bike shops for tests rides, so it remains to be seen whether I hang onto the hybrid as a commuter or sell it to one of my co-workers to convince them that they love riding too.


----------



## gaspi101

allanschon said:


> I ride a 2010 Cannondale Quick 4 hybrid to work a few times a week when the weather is reasonable. I added fenders, a rack and panniers, and have been loving it so far. Since I bought the bike, I've lost more weight than the bike weighs. I bought the bike specifically for commuting, and have rediscovered how much I enjoy riding. I hadn't sat on a bike in 12 or so years prior to picking it up.
> 
> This past weekend, I went on my first charity ride (150 mi over two days), and have decided to get a road bike. The next couple of weeks will be a bunch of running around to bike shops for tests rides, so it remains to be seen whether I hang onto the hybrid as a commuter or sell it to one of my co-workers to convince them that they love riding too.


It's a beautiful thing when you rediscover the immense joy that the bike can bring. Getting a good roadbike changes EVERYTHING. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Trevor Ash

Here's my p.o.s. commuter  The first bike I put together from parts, also happens to be my favorite although I've recently started looking for a replacement frame that actually fits.

Nothing fancy. Some old 80's Trek Elance, some $15 cranks, a chainring that I probably better inspect sometime soon for replacement, a $10 Nashbar post, some crazy tall rise Salsa stem, some bullhorns for better reach/fit, etc. The only thing somewhat nice on the bike are the wheels. But they're boring to look at so you'd never know. Some bomb proof mavic rims on some cheap surly hubs. Beer and bike stickers accumulated over time. It's also got a sweet "bring-bring" bell attached to the stem (hard to see in the photo). I ring that bell way more than I would normally admit!

I have more miles on this bike than any other. I can't remember for sure, but it might be the only bike I've done century rides on. I don't think I've ever done a century on a bike with more than one gear.

I'll miss the frame when I replace it


----------



## gaspi101

Trevor Ash said:


> Here's my p.o.s. commuter  The first bike I put together from parts, also happens to be my favorite although I've recently started looking for a replacement frame that actually fits.
> 
> Nothing fancy. Some old 80's Trek Elance, some $15 cranks, a chainring that I probably better inspect sometime soon for replacement, a $10 Nashbar post, some crazy tall rise Salsa stem, some bullhorns for better reach/fit, etc. The only thing somewhat nice on the bike are the wheels. But they're boring to look at so you'd never know. Some bomb proof mavic rims on some cheap surly hubs. Beer and bike stickers accumulated over time. It's also got a sweet "bring-bring" bell attached to the stem (hard to see in the photo). I ring that bell way more than I would normally admit!
> 
> I have more miles on this bike than any other. I can't remember for sure, but it might be the only bike I've done century rides on. I don't think I've ever done a century on a bike with more than one gear.
> 
> I'll miss the frame when I replace it


Gorgeous bike, bud. It's completely personalized, worn in, freaking beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## T0mi

I ride this when the weather is not so good, taking the shortest route :









This one when the sun is shining and I want to lengthen the ride with a few climbs or if I join a ride. Originally it was a road bike with taiwanese CF frame but it broke and I used the parts on a CX frame I intend to race with this autumn :









And the track bike with TT bars and a brake when I want to go fast :









I lock the old alan CX/commuter outside, the other take the elevator with me and stay behind me in the office.

And this is the route/sights :































































Sometimes I tell myself I live in paradise


----------



## gaspi101

T0mi said:


> Sometimes I tell myself I live in paradise


You tell yourself? You just showed all of us! That is a beautiful place you live in. Man--the jealousy level in the forum has to have just spiked up.:blush2:


----------



## ilike3bikes

My commute is only 2 miles, so I have to go home for lunch to get in 8 miles. My commuter bike is a Marin 29er with Marathon Plus road tires. But, I have made the trip on my Cervelo RS, Reynolds 853 single speed and my wife's 3 speed Townie. I have a good place to park my bike where stealing has not been a problem.


----------



## gaspi101

Well, Ive just learned that its a ***** to ride to work on rainy days. What a mission to get the kit dry! Arrived all muggy and dirty...still worth it.


----------



## mrbubbles

T0mi said:


> I ride this when the weather is not so good, taking the shortest route :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one when the sun is shining and I want to lengthen the ride with a few climbs or if I join a ride. Originally it was a road bike with taiwanese CF frame but it broke and I used the parts on a CX frame I intend to race with this autumn :


I'm guess the following, Campagnolo 10 speed shifters, 9 speed derailleur, 8 speed cassette?

The second one is Campag 10 speed, 10 speed sram, and 10 speed shimano.

Do they work well?


----------



## Aushiker

gaspi101 said:


> Well, Ive just learned that its a ***** to ride to work on rainy days. What a mission to get the kit dry! Arrived all muggy and dirty...still worth it.


Mudguards help as does a jacket 

Andrew


----------



## jpatkinson

*CIVIA Bryant*



I3erto said:


> Does anyone else ride a nice bike to work?


I just started commuting to work, for the first time in my life, on July 20th, when I transferred to a job closer to home. I knew this was coming, so I decided to have my "ideal" commuter built-up for me. It took over three months for all the parts to become available, but I finally brought it home 10 days ago. I was riding a Lemond Sarthe (not good for commuting, at all), but now my Bryant with Alfine 11 and Gates CenterTrack makes my commute my favorite part of the day. Oh, and I don't have a wall rack, but the Bryant has a kick-stand, so I can park it along one wall of my small office.


----------



## gaspi101

jpatkinson said:


> I just started commuting to work, for the first time in my life, on July 20th, when I transferred to a job closer to home. I knew this was coming, so I decided to have my "ideal" commuter built-up for me. It took over three months for all the parts to become available, but I finally brought it home 10 days ago. I was riding a Lemond Sarthe (not good for commuting, at all), but now my Bryant with Alfine 11 and Gates CenterTrack makes my commute my favorite part of the day. Oh, and I don't have a wall rack, but the Bryant has a kick-stand, so I can park it along one wall of my small office.


Sweetness. Nice bikes!


----------



## rmsmith

We've had great summer weather this year in eastern Washington's Columbia Basin. I have commuted daily since mid April, and that includes a detour to the post office before heading home for lunch too. Since family has become more time consuming my bicycle commute has become more important, and I frequently find myself taking the long way home. The chain and cogs get cleaned every two weeks, and that's about it until winter arrives. This rugged Co-Motion Americano touring bike with 40-spoke tandem wheels never quits.


----------



## T0mi

mrbubbles said:


> I'm guess the following, Campagnolo 10 speed shifters, 9 speed derailleur, 8 speed cassette?


Nope. 
Campagnolo Veloce 10 shifters
9 speed tiagra derailleur 
shimano 10 speed cassette & chain
with a jtek shiftmate adapter.

Does it work well ? Yes most of the time. But every few weeks I realise I can't shift to the lowest gear anymore and see the cable has slipped slightly on the shiftmate pulley and is blocked at the highest point by the "crossing" part of it. It is hard to explain for me because english is not my native language. This is quickly fixed as you only need to shift on highest gear and rotate the pulley to the initial setup. It is just annoying to have to do it sometimes.

I used to have the same setup but with a 7 speed RX100 derailleur. It worked as well except that one day the shifting went really really wrong. I tried to tweak it without luck and as I had that tiagra derailleur lying around, I told myself the rx100 derailleur's spring was busted as it was very weak and replaced it. A few minutes later I realised I had the same crappy shifting with the tiagra, then figured I was pinching the derailleur cable with the mounting rubber bands of the SKS raceblade clip-on fenders I had mounted earlier ! Although the spring was weak, the rx100 7 speed derailleur would probably still okay but at this point I wasn't going to remove a shiny new derailleur for an old one so I left the tiagra one.



> The second one is Campag 10 speed, 10 speed sram, and 10 speed shimano.
> 
> Do they work well?


Yes, it works very well. I love the campagnolo shifters ergonomy and quite hate the shimano on. I had to do a choice because I have 2 campagnolo and 2 shimano wheelseets on my bikes and like the idea to be able to swap them freely. I choosed to follow the shimano system not because it is shimano or cheaper, but because campagnolo is switching to 11 speed and the shimano system is used by both shimano and sram. I figured cassettes and chains will be much longer available in 10 speed shimano/sram version in the years to go.

On the campagnolo rear wheels I have useful but very expensive Marchisio shimano 10 speed compatible cassette for campagnolo hubs. I don't know if I will replace them when they will be worn or if I will relaced them with shimano hubs. The problem is one of my wheelset is a Shamal 16HPW of 1997. I love it and it is quite a collector item and I would like to keep it original with its HPW hub. Sadly I can't convert it anymore to shimano because the freehub shimano body is not available anymore.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood

2009 Jamis Coda Elite, flat bar road bike. 

I commute through the Swedish winter, it fits studded tires just fine.

In the market for a disc brake CX bike to replace it (maybe) (if my wife allows).


----------



## SockToy

2006ish trek 7100fx. Rebuilding a steel frame Rossin though .... Just in time for winter. Sigh


----------



## wesleyjack

Daily Commuter when the weather cooperates is an almost stock 1974 Schwinn Continental (older than me by 12 years), even though it weighs 36lb's the bike hauls. However my commuter will be come a 2012 CAAD10 105 in about 3 weeks, cannot wait. 

When its raining I take my SYM Symba scooter.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

SOMA Saga, fenders, front low-riders, dynohub, wide-range gearing. Weighs a ton, but is comfortable and reliable.


----------



## crc408

Just recently started to get back to riding and commuting with my 2006 Specialized Allez. I added a Topeak MTX rack and Timbuk2 panniers. I did have to replace the carbon seat post with an aluminum one to handle the load.


----------



## drmayer

My new commuter - Motobecane Fantom CXX cross bike, steel frame and fork. Rides nice.


----------



## Third Son

*Two Bikes Mainly*

You folks have some awesome rides here. I would be afraid to run any of your gear in my part of Michigan when the weather gets suspect!!


1974 Schwinn Continental that I spruced up a bit.










1986 Schwinn World Sport










I also have a 1984 Panasonic LX Sport that I just picked up (mint!)

When the weather is poor (winter) I ride a TREK 4300.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Summer
<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/mrpink57/997671db.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img <a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img <a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/mrpink57/0e8c81ff.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Don't have a whole photo but I use a Revelate Tangle bag on my Fisty if I am not doing an actual road ride on it.

Winter/Bad weather
<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v319/mrpink57/21b09cde.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
36x20 winter
36x16 summer


----------



## Barry Muzzin

*focus*

New commuter ride... Focus Wasgo 8. Dynamo front hub, Nexus 8 rear. Digging it.

.


----------



## jrm

*A Swobo Crosby*

1x9 set with various parts, tires and such. Things a blast. Pics from an after work single track ride


----------



## Jeff G

I use the only bike I own for all my riding. 2006 Scott S30. Looking to upgrade my headlight from Light & Motion Solo to possibly a Niterider MiNewt Mini 300 LED. There is nothing wrong with the L & M light and will keep it as a back up, I just like the bright white light the LED setups put out as some sections of my commute do not have any street lights, house lights etc along the way. I keep a weeks worth of clothes in my office, where I can shower, so I don't have to have a rack or a backpack, just use a small backpack type bag to carry lunch, wallet cell phone and keys in. I don't ride if its raining at the time I have to leave, guess that's a good reason to think about a beater for bad weather.


----------



## stephen9666

Trek 7.1 hybrid, but I movd this year and can no longer commute to work.


----------



## FBinNY

T0mi said:


> Sometimes I tell myself I live in paradise


And you might be right. Lausanne and Montreux rank high on my list of nicest cities, and the north shore of Lac Geneva is very tough to beat as a great place to live.

Hows the TT bike for going down that 15% hill? 

Also has the cold that gripped Northern Europe this winter killed off your bike commutes, or hasn't it been too bad on the lake shore?


----------



## T0mi

FBinNY said:


> And you might be right. Lausanne and Montreux rank high on my list of nicest cities, and the north shore of Lac Geneva is very tough to beat as a great place to live.
> 
> Hows the TT bike for going down that 15% hill?


Not that good but it is so short I take it carefully. 



> Also has the cold that gripped Northern Europe this winter killed off your bike commutes, or hasn't it been too bad on the lake shore?


I only did 1 or 2 days a week on the bike since early january. The wind is the biggest issue these days. And I'm slow. I took the bike today, will probably do it too tomorrow then I'll take the train for the rest of the week as they predict snow on wednesday.

But we are on the best side of the cold season, daylight time increase. I hate that part between Vevey and Cully where there is no light.


----------



## lbkwak

I use nice bikes to commute and shop. My roadie and CX bikes are all Ti frames and I have a 20" wheel mini velo that I ride on short trips. 

To me, my bikes are tools. I service them and clean them since I love them but still, they are just my tools.

FYI, I use Kryptonite New York Locks to lock them anywhere. No cheap locks for me.


----------



## islero

On my Pinarello FpQuattro. 23km each way. Brilliant. We have a dedicated bicycle cage at work for those of us with above averagely nice bikes, so we get to lock them indoors. Going on a really nice bike is - for me at least - a great advantage, because it makes me want to bike to work thus removing the temptation to get in the car parked next to it in the garage. For really shitty days I have a back-up off-roader, an old Kona Caldera - but have to admit that it has to be a really crappy day for me to choose that over the Pina.


----------



## rward325

This just arrived last night! It is now my commuter/ Grocery getter!


----------



## 55x11

rward325 said:


> This just arrived last night! It is now my commuter/ Grocery getter!


looks fantastic! disk brakes, road handlebars. Nice hybrid!


----------



## kjdhawkhill

Nice looking bike.


----------



## binorx

*Winter commuter*

Been a weird winter here in western NY but I'm not complaining. It's given me a chance to spend some time with my old beater and turn it into a nice winter commuter 

[I'm having issues with the rear canti but it will be back on this weekend]


----------



## reaxion07

I used to ride a Panasonic DX1000 for my commute. Upgraded to a 2006 Trek 1500 SLR.


----------



## Whodat

1999 Bianchi Advantage, with a Jandd Commuter Pannier. Just switched out the stock handlebar for a flat bar with the bar ends to get a slightly more aggressive riding position. My ride is 5.5 miles each way, with one semi-respectable hill.


----------



## ilike3bikes

This Winter I have been riding my Surly Cross Check with S&S couplers. Before I got the Surley, I rode a Marin 29er with touring tires. But, ever now and then, I ride my Cervelo RS or a Reynolds 853 single speed bike. My commuter is short, (just 1.6 miles), the roads are good and stealing has not been a problem.


----------



## mushroomking

I've got a basically flat 4.5 mile point to point ride to work with the wind at my back on the way in and in my face on the way home(most of the time).

I usually ride my Cannondale CAAD 5 track bike and throw my junk in a Shimano drawstring bag on my back. I know everyone I work with and I just park my bike next to a shelf in the warehouse, its all good.

Paper towel off the sweat and get to work.

Hopefully my next venture will be a Surly LHT with fenders, racks, plump tires and a job that will give me a slightly longer commute.


----------



## sandman77

I have an 8 mile trip to work and do it in my specialized alez 16 but if the weather is nice the carbon bike comes out.


----------



## Chris_T

My commuter and charity ride machine is a 2003 Fuji Cross painted all black, wearing 105/Ultegra with Avid cantis

I'd love to be able to show it to you but I am less than 10 posts.

gallery DOT mtbr DOT com/showphoto.php/photo/398254/cat/2106


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

rward - I just noticed this post of your. I remember when you posted that you ordered the bike. What a *perfect* all-season, all weather, fast commuter bike! I'm quite jelly.


----------



## FBinNY

Chris_T said:


> I'd love to be able to show it to you but I am less than 10 posts.


Not exactly a high hurdle. There are people here with hundreds, even thousands of posts over a short time span


----------



## Aushiker

Chris_T said:


> My commuter and charity ride machine


Charity ride machine ... is that an excuse for n + 1? 

Andrew


----------



## msl819

Here is my current commuter. It is a revitalized 89 Specialized Rock Combo. I am running Paul Motolites to accommodate 700 cm wheels and a Sram 1x9 drivetrain. Very, very fun bike to ride. I will so add some bigger tires to accommodate some gravel trails.


----------



## Bill2

An early 1990's Trek 1220 (not sure of year- a friend gave it to me). I put 1996 Chorus from my old bike on it- works great. Still has the 1996 Campy Montreal front wheel, but I replaced the rear rim with Mavic 12 years ago.


----------



## JWRB

*Surly Cross Check*

Just built this up this past weekend. Ultegra 6500 9-speed is now on it's 5th bike and still going strong. Still have some fine tuning to do on the fenders, don't like the uneven spacing on the rear.


----------



## Tzvia

After trying the FS MTB, and an aluminum Fuji that almost rattled my teeth out, I am now on this.









Novara E.T.A. that I just had to monkey with. I replaced the crappy triple with the X5 double (39-26) and 11-28 cassette and jettisoned the mustache bars for an old riser take-off I had laying around. Since this photo, I had a wheelset made, Velocity Blunt SL dbl butted spokes, Velocity hubs, and Vittoria Randonneur Hyper tires. I use a backpack but just ordered a Revelate Pika (big seat bag) for summer so I don't sweat my brains out. I only need to carry a change of clothes so a rack is overkill. 

It rides very well and I've been toying with getting a set of cross tires for the original wheelset to hit the local fireroads with this summer.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Usually take the Nimbus 2000, when that's in the shop I'm forced to rent a shitty magic carpet.


----------



## Eiron

*Nobilette Randonneur*

When I was finally able to order a custom, I had a wonderful randonneuse built with commuting in mind!
During winter I attach the "constructeur" rear rack & extra bag(s) to hold my "anything can happen with the weather here" gear.


----------



## goodwij

I ride an old Cannondale F500 mountain bike. Gives me a little workout for my 10 mile ride each way.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Friday Photo | GRAVELBIKE.com


----------



## IHTabata

I commute on a loaded Lightspeed, usu carrying 25% of (me+bike weight). It's great. I strip away all the commuter gear before I hit Mt Lemmon though!


----------



## Marz

De Rosa Vega. Just fitted new SKS long raceblade mudgurds. Loved the idea when I heard about it, but after much cursing and modifying fitting I came up with this.

Love riding this bike and as winter is coming, I'm trying to use it on wet roads. I really need to bite the bullet and get a dedicated commuter instead of trying to adapt my pure racers.

Maybe Condor Fratello...mmmmmmmm.


----------



## mcscars

For awhile, I was commuting to and around campus on my mountain bike. I bought myself a fixie over Christmas and holy sh!t what a difference it made!  Road bikes are WAAAAAYYYY better than mountain bikes on the road! Who woulda thought!


----------



## Intandem

Elswick 700c 18 Gear Pennie


----------



## willstylez

At my office in Manhattan, I commute on my 2011 S-Works Tarmac. However, I am saving money to build up a fixed gear to commute on as well as for bebopping around the city (aka, a bike that I don't mind locking up while in a restaurant or shopping).

In addition to me, my one coworker commutes on a high end Jamis and another on a Cannondale six13.


----------



## KJLegend

Wow some of you have looooong commutes! Mine is only 7ish miles and I'm debating on how often I'll ride now that I just got my first road bike.


----------



## Fman

This is my commuter


----------



## Chris_T

Aushiker said:


> Charity ride machine ... is that an excuse for n + 1?
> 
> Andrew


nah, one can serve for both. It's my only roadie, other two bikes are a Niner hard tail and Kona full squish


----------



## Chris_T

FBinNY said:


> Not exactly a high hurdle. There are people here with hundreds, even thousands of posts over a short time span


Hours in the day man....

-C


----------



## Chris_T

55x11 said:


> looks fantastic! disk brakes, road handlebars. Nice hybrid!


I'm debating discs for the next bike but want to reuse my parts including non-disc wheels. Maybe get the soma double cross DC so I can do both...


----------



## jammin2

does anyone have a Trek 9th District or Cannondale Bad Boy 9? I'm debating between these two commuters right now and would appreciate any insight offered...


----------



## whatthefunk

I commute on a Trek 1.1. 150 km a week.


----------



## spidr62

Been wanting to get a higher end bike. I mean above Schwinn in Walmart. I mainly ride with my kids around the community or on paved bike paths, but want to start doing some long riding on my own. I have also been considering riding for commuting to and from work and general exercise. I bought a few higher end Schwinns to start and took both back deciding I would pay the price and get a better bike. I have been trying to decide between two of Scott's the Metrix 20 (more of a hybrid but with more of a street tire) or the S50 Speedster road bike. I can't decide. I am so drawn between the two. I don't want to spend $800 to turn around and want the other. Can anyone help me out. It looks like the Metrix 20 even though classified as a hybrid has a lot more of a street tire making me thing it will still move quite well. I was also told that it has better components than the S50 Speedster. I am too new to all of this to know what I really want.


----------



## bootsbikesboats

2005 Bianchi San Lorenzo. I have more than enough room to keep it inside at work. Used to commute with my old 93 or 94 Raleigh M80 with the Klein fade on it; purple to deep pink back in college. Perhaps if I really get back into it I will get back to the MTB in the fall to commute - still have the road wheels sitting around for it. The Bianchi is just more fun and a bit faster right now. Oh by the way, got a pair of Endura Humvee 3/4 for commuting...they are great not to mention a great price point! Check them out!


----------



## surly boy

a Surly cross check built up with ultegra 10spd levers and XT cassette, Rear Derailleur, and DT swiss wheels with 700x35 tires.


----------



## opnRoad

For the longest time I was riding this as my commuter. I do NOT live in a good neighborhood, and i needed something no one would even think of stealing....I think you'll all agree this would do the trick. (just as a tidbit it's fixed with a track cog welded to an old freewheel style hub)


----------



## tarwheel2

I realized that I hadn't posted photos of the used Waterford RST-22 that I picked up late last summer. It quickly became my backup commuter bike after my Salsa Casseroll. The Waterford is the backup mainly because it's almost too nice to commute on and just the frame and fork are worth more than the entire Casseroll. However, I have a secure place to lock my bikes at work so I ride the Waterford to work often and also use it for weekend rides and tours. For components, it has a Dura-Ace triple group with bar-end shifters and Open Pro/Ultegra wheels.


----------



## surly boy

Beautiful bike!! Which carradice bag is that?


----------



## tarwheel2

It's a Carradice Barley, one of their smallest seat bags.


----------



## Chris_T

My commuter and charity ride machine is a 2003 Fuji Cross painted all black, wearing 105/Ultegra with Avid cantis. I've gotten rid of the rack and fenders now that spring is here, using a big camelback for my laptop. 

Now that my post limit has been reached I can show pictures

Stealth Fuji photo from the Mtbr Mountain Bike Photo Gallery


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Was commuting on this up until a month ago. Frame and fork to be replace by a Lynskey Cooper Disk w/ a wound up cross/disk fork.


----------



## salvin36

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Was commuting on this up until a month ago. Frame and fork to be replace by a Lynskey Cooper Disk w/ a wound up cross/disk fork.


That is one sweet looking bike


----------



## ronr2004

I live in NYC so its flat. I use a 1983 Trek 660. converted to a single speed -straight bars- with White Industry wheels and freewheel. Wheels are okay - freewheel awesome. Sadly the frame is now flexed-out. I just bought an 2006 CSK airplane aluminum frame - I'm throwing everything on that. It's going to fly compared to the Trek.


----------



## Bobonli

Ten years old this summer. CoMotion Americano built for touring. I never got to do any loaded touring (at least not yet), but it makes a heckuva commuter.


----------



## desurfer

Just moved to a new job/location and have the luxury of a 4-mile roundtrip and room in the office for my bike.

Due to the minimal distance I commute on the only road bike I have; a mostly stock Salsa Casseroll triple, with the 105 brifters swapped for Dura-Ace 10sp downtubes, fenders (FL afternoon showers), rear rack for panniers for lunch, small Topeak handlebar bag. I'll take the bags off for 'regular' riding, but it's my do-it-all bike for just riding, commuting, kid-pulling, etc.

Even in the heat I can manage to ride in work clothes; just roll up the slacks and go! For 2 miles, dress shoes and Time ATACs work well enough together.


----------



## zidane339

godot said:


> During the summer I ride my good road bike to/from work - 35 miles one way
> During the winter I ride my CX bike to/from work
> 
> I'm debating going singlespeed for this winter, but haven't convinced myself yet
> 
> My company has bike rooms with bike racks and pumps inside the building adjacent to every entrance. pretty sweet


Awesome company lol, sounds like Google or something. Jealous!


----------



## HighwayLife

I ride a mountain bike to school and back home, about 2 hours each day. I lock it onto the bike rack.


----------



## MerlinJude

This one is on the way to me for commuting. Looking forward to giving the Alfine 8 a try as well as the dynamo hub and lights. Got it new for half price.
Does anyone know of some light, small to medium size panniers that will work with this rear truss rack?
Thanks


----------



## Offline

I've been looking at ortlieb panniers from thetouringstore.com


----------



## 251

I generally use one of these two, but always the latter if it's raining:


----------



## mackar

I usually ride my Mongoose Tyax from 2002 all year round, just took of the winter tyres a couple of weeks ago 

The other bike is a Scott Scale 10 but I only take it to work if I'm going for a longer XC ride on the way home.


----------



## jkompa

2003 Specialized SWorks.


----------



## BostonG

Was commuting on a 1985 Fuji but over the last few months I've been able to ride either before, during, or after work so I've been taking either my Tarmac ("best" bike I own) or Giant Defy (second "best") and haven't been on my commuter for a pretty long time (we have a secured bike cage, a no frill shower, and I have a locker at work). 

We had free tuneups at work for bike week and since my other rides didn't need one, I took the Fuji. Oh what unbridled fun. I forgot what I was missing with the feel of steel and downtube shifters. Totally rediscovered my love for that awesome bike.


----------



## o0adam0o

2011 Specialized Allez Comp Compact


----------



## scott967

BostonG said:


> Was commuting on a 1985 Fuji but over the last few months I've been able to ride either before, during, or after work so I've been taking either my Tarmac ("best" bike I own) or Giant Defy (second "best") and haven't been on my commuter for a pretty long time (we have a secured bike cage, a no frill shower, and I have a locker at work).
> 
> We had free tuneups at work for bike week and since my other rides didn't need one, I took the Fuji. Oh what unbridled fun. I forgot what I was missing with the feel of steel and downtube shifters. Totally rediscovered my love for that awesome bike.


I have an 84 Fuji Touring Series III which was my commute bike. Was great for that. I bought a set of wide rim wheels for it and put on some knobby tires and use it as an off-road bike. Get some looks from MTBers on their full suspension rides. The only hard thing is going downhill with road bar brakes is hard on the wrists.

scott s.
.


----------



## eagle_no1

mine, little bit heavy but ride smooth.

rebuilding sourced from yard sell and kijiji.com except the bag.


----------



## Aushiker

eagle_no1 said:


> mine, little bit heavy but ride smooth.


Looks very nice indeed.

Andrew


----------



## dandar

I have only 1 bike, GT GTR Series 4.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Dirt. Oh, and gravel, too.


----------



## bhaijaan

I ride a 1987 Le mans RS single speed. Gets me where I need to go!


----------



## ctrapeni

I commute on my road bike most of the time. In winter, bad weather or times when I need lights I use an old rigid mtb with a rack. 

I really do like having my stuff on the bike instead of my back, but I can't see putting a rack on my Serotta. Maybe I need another bike...


----------



## DJZ

My commuter is a Specialized Allez Steel.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Decided to switch things up and have been riding my 650B-wheeled Rawland:


----------



## Killroy

Globe Daily 1








(Mine has black grips and seat (2012 model)

I love this bike and its a deal ~$500. Such a classic look. Interesting thing is that the factory added a half link to the chain and the chain seems a half link to short. Hmmmm.


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Surly Big Dummy!!!


----------



## 2Shoes

Picked up this 2012 Specialized Tricross a few months ago and have been commuting ever since. Great bike loaded with college books, laptop, and a change of clothes for work.


----------



## RobDa29

I was riding a big box MTB before, then just bought a new Trek 7.3 FX with upgraded brakes. I'm in love. I commute on my bike every day now.


----------



## R+P+K

I commute on my Rockhopper Comp 29 with some Michelin 700x35 tyres.

But I'm thinking about getting a road bike (Giant Defy 2 or 3) so I don't have to switch tyres on the weekends


----------



## slomaro3.4

Pretty sure this has been asked. But I ride my Felt z35 to work everyday with a chrome messenger bag. 23 tires.


----------



## burttrans

Nice Tricross 2shoes; 2 weeks ago I picked up a used 2009 Tricross Comp. Love the bike mainly using it to improve fitness. I have 2 miles of gravel road to get to bike path and the cx bike works perfect for that hope to post pictures soon.


----------



## rodzghost

I ride my old 2000 Specialized Rock Hopper. I'm looking to upgrade to a nice entry-level road bike for my 7.8 mile (each way) commute.

I was thinking of snagging a CAAD8 7 Sora and then eventually upgrading to full Shimano Ultegra. (It's the only bike I've tested so far, and the only thing that stood out about it was that I couldn't shift well in the drop position.)


----------



## Skoezie

Cube Peloton Pro 2012

First used my mountainbike, but a roadbike suits me better for commuting


----------



## powbob

2004 Bianchi Pista.


----------



## teekster

2011 cannondale Super X rival build


----------



## mrcreosote

This....


----------



## holyshmokes

An 81 Peugeot PX 10 is my commuter choice


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

mrcreosote said:


> This....


Specs, if you please.


----------



## mrcreosote

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Specs, if you please.


Yishun CX01 frameset 56cm BB30 gloss 3K (same as Dengfu FM058)
Fulcrum Racing Torq R Compact Carbon 50/34 175mm crankset
Record Compact Carbon Titanium Front Derailler + Speen Umlenker
Chorus 10 Speed Carbon Rear Derailleur
Chorus 10 Speed Carbon Ergo shifters
Campagnolo Record chain w. KMC 'missing link'
Chorus 11-25 cassette
TRP RL-951 Carbon top mount levers
Ritchey Pro Logic II bars
Ritchey WCS 4-axis stem
Ritchey Pro Headset
TRP CX 8.4 brakes
Ritchey Pro Paradigm pedals
Spin Industrial hub set 20/24
Edge Design skewers
Kinlin XR380 Rims
Pillar PSR X-TRA 1422 spokes
Michelin Cyclocross Jet tyres
Ritchey Carbon Pro seat post
Selle Bassano Vuelta Titanium saddle
Controltech carbon bottle cage
Serfas carbon bar tape

weight all up 8.5 kgs 

Cheers

MrC


----------



## serfur1

I commute on a 1971 Atala 3 speed. I've replaced almost all of the components but the frame and sturmey archer 3 speed are all original.


----------



## hir0

'09 Gary Fisher Kaitai - fenders/armadillos. Pretty reliable.


----------



## LandShark'n

'93 Giant Kronos. All original with extra patina and rust option.

(not photo worthy)


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Bar-eye view:



I run the same levers on both my bikes. Super-comfortable, and they work great with the mechanical discs on my daily rider.


----------



## gaspi101

I sometimes come to this thread while in the office just to meander through the pictures of beautiful bikes and daydream about being out in the sun rolling through wind in my hair. I smile instantly. I hate the office. So much.


----------



## LO^OK

And this is the route/sights :































































Sometimes I tell myself I live in paradise [/QUOTE]

*You certainly do!*


----------



## Danimal

That looks alot like my small Southern Indiana town...is it? :/


----------



## rideseverything

My commuter depends on the season. In the summer it's my road bike, in the winter it's either my cyclocross bike or my xc bike with studded tires. Luckily I park next to the building with security and high visibility so I don't have to worry about stuff getting stolen.


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Used my best bike!*

I never commutted every day, but when the weather was good I used my road bike. A couple changes of clothes, sox, and shoes were always left at work in my cubicle or what ever. The only thing extra under my saddle was a newspaper.

My return trip home often included a training ride. 

Now I'm sort of retired so I ride when I want. I admire the guys that ride to work everyday, rain or shine.


----------



## nealric

I ride a SS Brompton folding bike. It lives under my desk at work.


----------



## Skoezie

Skoezie said:


> Cube Peloton Pro 2012
> 
> First used my mountainbike, but a roadbike suits me better for commuting












Added bonus of using a road bike for commuting: Getting stronger & riding faster on the mountainbike :yesnod:


----------



## scorchedearth

Bianchi Volpe


----------



## bszoka

*A Specialized Globe*

It's a bit clunky but it's a VERY comfortable ride, and I can gun it when I need to.


----------



## Matt1986

After landing a new job where I can leave my bike indoors, I decided to treat myself to an upgraded commuter and built this retro/modern '94 De Rosa Titanio:


----------



## JChasse

I commute on a different bike almost every day. If I'm going to do a road ride at lunch, my Eriksen. If I'm doing an MTB ride, then it's my mountain bike. If I'm dropping off or picking up my daughter, then it's the bike with the kid seat. I'll take the fendered bike if it looks like rain, or the old hardtail MTB with studded tires when the roads are a frozen mess. Sometimes it's the fat bike just for the fun of it.

Nice DeRosa, BTW!


----------



## ecub

When going to friends or family, my Trek Madone 6.7 SSL (left), otherwise, majority of the time it's my Tricross Comp Disc (right)


----------



## ecub

Here's my Tricross with rack & pannier setup.


----------



## Spitfire66

05 Trek 1500 slr. Pondering on getting a touring or cross bike for possible winter and poorer weather.
Commute is 9 miles one way.


----------



## acg

My commuter for the cold and wet Portland commutes.


----------



## Matt1986

JChasse said:


> I commute on a different bike almost every day. If I'm going to do a road ride at lunch, my Eriksen. If I'm doing an MTB ride, then it's my mountain bike. If I'm dropping off or picking up my daughter, then it's the bike with the kid seat. I'll take the fendered bike if it looks like rain, or the old hardtail MTB with studded tires when the roads are a frozen mess. Sometimes it's the fat bike just for the fun of it.
> 
> Nice DeRosa, BTW!


Cheers!

I like your utilitarian approach to commuting, I would do the same if I had a few more bikes...:thumbsup:


----------



## kjdhawkhill

Not practical for my commute but quite a piece of equipment. Hope it works very well for yours. It does look fantastic.


----------



## Andy M-S

*Yeah, I ride a nice bike...*



I3erto said:


> I was commuting on my rusty old beach cruiser, but I broke it.. So that left me with nothing but my nice road bike (Cervelo R3) to ride to work.. Now I keep the bike in my cubicle w/ me.. Does anyone else ride a nice bike to work?? Seems like everyone I know rides some old junker..












My new all-around bike. Velo Orange Rando, 105 rear, DH-N370 dynohub in front. Racks and fenders because (1) sometimes the road is wet and (2) sometimes what looks like water is something else.


----------

